# Visa without a university degree



## Antoniy (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi all,

I am having a problem with the UAE Visa. I graduated a UK university in June but I can get my certificate in November. The thing is that I found and was accepted to work in Dubai but I need to apply for a visa first. One of the requirements for the Visa is the original university degree. The university can send me a letter of conformation stating that I am a student and an due to receive a degree in November.

Can I apply for the work Visa with this letter or am I going to be rejected ?


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

Whip out your most educated-looking certificate. It should look official and fancy, if possible say 'college' on it even if it wasnt tertiary.
Get it stamped and stamped and stamped. 

It works, I left school quite early, never saw a uni.

The letter idea sounds less reliable, but I'd say... attach it as well!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Get a transcript.. should say right on it that you awarded a degree in your discipline..


----------



## naz2011 (Aug 6, 2011)

mavzor said:


> Whip out your most educated-looking certificate. It should look official and fancy, if possible say 'college' on it even if it wasnt tertiary.
> Get it stamped and stamped and stamped.
> 
> It works, I left school quite early, never saw a uni.
> ...


Hi mavzor, reading your reply gives me some hope. You mention that you managed to find a job without a degree and and without a job offer. I have contacted many recruitment agencies and they all say you need a degree and or a whole load of experience to have a realistic chance of finding work in Dubai, I sought of gave up after that. Im planning a trip to Dubai soon what would you suggest is is the best way to go about finding a job in Dubai. I have some admin & hr experience

Thanks in advance


----------



## tobester (Feb 18, 2010)

I never went to Uni either. Got one of my A-Level certificates attested


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

See plenty of hope out there.
Remember to report back with how you went!


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

You can get a job as well as the visa processed without a degree. ANY educational certificate will do. The difference will be that the visa will specify your designation as a "clerk". For e.g. an accountant with a degree can be hired as an auditor/accounting manager/accountant as per the visa... without a degree the designation says "accounting clerk".

However, getting your highest educational certificate attested is your best chance.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Nah .. no need ... 

Also my visa does not say clerk .. and I didnt have to show a single certificate nor transcript.


----------



## /dev/null (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a Canadian college diploma and no degree. I was told instead of a VISA with a managerial/senior designation I would get "computer operator" designation. I did not have to provide my diploma or any education documents.


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm not too sure but I think that's the case.. they give you a visa of a lower designation.. at least that's what I've seen happen with someone and what my company told me.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`ve never been to university, except for the occassional party and I wasn`t asked to provide any education certificates as I had a professional qualification.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Just on the safe side, why don't you discuss this with your employer? They usually have "someone" in the company dealing with this and immigration/ labour.

People have different experiences. A guy that used to work with me in the public sector did not have a degree for the position and was fired. The company waited 6 months for it. In his case, however, he lied. 

The due deligence is increasing. Not a long time ago a British citizen was caught. He mentioned in his resume that he worked for the Big Banks like JP Morgan, Citibank and was all a lie. The funny thing about this guy was that he was hired as a CEO!!!!!!!! the company took 3 months to find out or more...


----------



## Tokyorose (Oct 14, 2011)

How did you go?


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

mavzor said:


> Whip out your most educated-looking certificate. It should look official and fancy, if possible say 'college' on it even if it wasnt tertiary.
> Get it stamped and stamped and stamped.
> 
> It works, I left school quite early, never saw a uni.


Damn!!!!!


----------



## sarahlou84 (Aug 3, 2011)

I came out here with no job and I only have GCSE's and a typing qualification. I got my typing certificate attested because it looked the most impressive. I signed up with 4 recruitment agencies and went to a few interviews and was offered a job within a month. You definitely don't need a degree! And I was looking for admin/secretarial jobs.


----------

